# stupid question time.....



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok, so how much would you guys pay for a Jacket Potato with a nice filling in a British cafe in Spain?? My wonderful boss and I have different opinions on this. So I thought I'd ask the question on here!??

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

blimey.... ermmm... I was in england last year and had one in the trafford centre and paid about £5 i think.... in a cafe here, with one filling... 3.50-5.00 or is that silly money?

i never really thought about jacket spuds over here!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

No more that 2eu for me.


----------



## sensationalfrog (Mar 31, 2010)

when i had a bar,it was 2.95 with butter and a good side salad,50c for any extra filling except prawns that was 1.50 more,i oven baked them too and when they were sold that was it
sold out most days by 1pm


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

sensationalfrog said:


> when i had a bar,it was 2.95 with butter and a good side salad,50c for any extra filling except prawns that was 1.50 more,i oven baked them too and when they were sold that was it
> sold out most days by 1pm


 I've always thought they were overpriced, so the question has to be "steve, what was the profit margin on your price."


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Ok, so how much would you guys pay for a Jacket Potato with a nice filling in a British cafe in Spain?? My wonderful boss and I have different opinions on this. So I thought I'd ask the question on here!??
> 
> Jo xxx


... is that with or without salad & fries 
Locally its priced Eu 8 which is ridiculous. Eu 3 would be reasonable and that probably gives a 70% gross profit margin.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> ... is that with or without salad & fries
> Locally its priced Eu 8 which is ridiculous. Eu 3 would be reasonable and that probably gives a 70% gross profit margin.



......and fries???? eeewwwww!!! Its a new range that Picnics are starting to do and obviously we want to get the price right. But they'll be served with a side salad and the various fillings/toppings, so any advice will be welcomed! A balance between a profit for us and value for the customer is needed to be achieved, but profit can come from quantity, which will only be achieved by getting the price right. 

Thanks so much for for your imput

Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> ......and fries???? eeewwwww!!! Its a new range that Picnics are starting to do and obviously we want to get the price right. But they'll be served with a side salad and the various fillings/toppings, so any advice will be welcomed! A balance between a profit for us and value for the customer is needed to be achieved, but profit can come from quantity, which will only be achieved by getting the price right.
> 
> Thanks so much for for your imput
> 
> Jo xxx


I would say between 3.50 and 4.50 would be about right. Though I havent had a jacket potato for a long time. But am sure that is what they usually charge round here.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Jo. tell me... what's the argument? How much do you say and how much does your boss say?


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> Jo. tell me... what's the argument? How much do you say and how much does your boss say?


Where I live on the Costa Blanca a jacket potato with plenty of cheese is 3.50 including the salad


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Without getting boring and trying to complicate a straightforward question, for me it would depend upon the location, quality etc....
- I think as a general rule it should be around the same price, maybe 50 cents or so more depending on the filling, as the Bocadillos on the menu.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Jo. tell me... what's the argument? How much do you say and how much does your boss say?



Aha!! Put it this way, I dont want my boss to be seen as trying to make too much money and he keeps telling me we're not running a charity LOL. Its a fine line. Too dear and they'll not sell at all, and too cheap, then theres no profit, altho an introductory offer IMO would be a good idea! I think we also need to price them to take into account those people who want a jacket with their meal

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Aha!! Put it this way, I dont want my boss to be seen as trying to make too much money and he keeps telling me we're not running a charity LOL. Its a fine line. Too dear and they'll not sell at all, and too cheap, then theres no profit, altho an introductory offer IMO would be a good idea! I think we also need to price them to take into account those people who want a jacket with their meal
> 
> Jo xxx


i suppose it comes down to the size of your spuds my lovely - are they big ones?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Too dear and they'll not sell at all, and too cheap, then theres no profit, altho an introductory offer IMO would be a good idea! I think we also need to price them to take into account those people who want a jacket with their meal Jo xxx


One also needs to take into account the profit on the drinks being sold with the meal!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> i suppose it comes down to the size of your spuds my lovely - are they big ones?


LOL!! Thats a very good point! I've only seen a trial one and it was......well not massive, but not too small!! Jacket potato sized!!! 

I popped in to the cafe this morning and noticed that they're priced up at €2.50 with butter but excluding fillings. Which sounds fair to me, as long as the fillings arent extortionate!??? 


Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> LOL!! Thats a very good point! I've only seen a trial one and it was......well not massive, but not too small!! Jacket potato sized!!!
> 
> I popped in to the cafe this morning and noticed that they're priced up at €2.50 with butter but excluding fillings. Which sounds fair to me, as long as the fillings arent extortionate!???
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan....always good in my opinion to offer a meal deal or some kind - obviously price would need to be calculated according to costs and your standard margin but for example...

£2.50 for the spud, £3 with cheese - extra fillings 50c
or Spud with cheese, coffee and a cake £4.95


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Jo can I ask why?


Does the cafe always have spare capacity, or just off peak?
Does the menu need refreshing to keep the locals happy?
Are spuds seen as take away?
Are they looking for easy things to cook?
Will the smell of baking spuds give a floating advert in the street?

Is the menu on the web so we can have a look?

Glad to see you thinking business, that's always good in an employee but if I were you I wouldn't tell my boss that I don't want to see him making too much money


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nigele2 said:


> Jo can I ask why?
> 
> 
> Does the cafe always have spare capacity, or just off peak?
> ...



Brilliant Nigel! Brilliant points, to which there are many answers! The good thing is that my boss comes on the forum from time to time to check up on me lol so he can see what is being said and take it all in! The spare capacity thing is an issue, cos altho its busy, it needs organisation and staffing level adjustments to increase its capacity

Unfortunately the menu isnt on line, but trust me, its very extensive - he's always producing new things, but its all good stuff - very English and makes no apology for that. We very often get Spanish folk coming in for a "A full English" complete with brown sauce!

Jo xxx


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> The good thing is that my boss comes on the forum from time to time to check up on me lol.......


 mmmmmmmmm is that a good thing I wonder 

the extensive menu sounds like it could be a potential problem if you have staffing, rota issues. It is interesting that on all tv programs where experts (Roux, the F word man, or whoever) address failing restaurants they very often turn things round by cutting down the menu. There are just so many benefits.

But I'm talking generally. Without dropping in who knows. But these things are never as simple and as straightforward as one might think and if you have any regular clientele then errors will be noticed.


----------



## Metalmicky (Sep 17, 2010)

Pricing any retail product depends on several different factors, overheads and location being two of them as I am sure you will agree. The trafford centre one member mentioned, would have to sell its cooked products at a significantly higher price than a cafe on the outskirts of Manchester would.

I have always wondered why fish and chips cost squillions in the emporiums operated by Gordon Ramsay and his ilk, yet they only cost a few quid from the local chippy, and in most cases are just as good as each other - and its still fish and chips!

So do you create a hyped Spud-u-Like empire or just provide good old "value for money"?


----------

